# I am literally in tears.



## ChicagoRay (Apr 22, 2021)

Hello all, I'm 61 years of age and I've been suffering from stomach issues for years and years, within the past 2 years my condition has gotten worse and worse.
Whenever I need to leave the house to go to work, I am literally in tears.
I only eat once a day during the work week, and it is barely nothing, a half a bagel or packet of ramen noodles or some crackers or a banana.
I'm afraid to eat anything.
I've thought about quitting my job.
I have no insurance, so I am doing my own research.
I just started using Pepto Bismol for Diarrhea, and I just ordered Probiotics Platinum.
I hope that these work, I am at my wits end.
Miserable in Chicago


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm sorry. We've all been there in terms of being at wits end. Go see a gastroenterologist. Make sure everything is ok.

If the standards of imodium, Pepto Bismal or Kaopectate does nothing. Then move to prescription drugs like Lomotil or Motofen. That usually provide some kind of relief.

But if your problem is deeper than just IBS issues there are various hard-core medications that can help with inflammation.

Good luck!


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I agree with AZGuy. If you haven't seen a Gastroenterologist I would definitely start there. If you have IBS Pepto Bismal is probably not strong enough.


----------



## ChicagoRay (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you, I've had both an upper GI endoscopy and a lower GI endoscopy about 5 years ago.
I am on my third day of IBS Pepto Bismal, and I just ordered, yet to be delivered Complete Probiotics Platinum from 1MD.
Let's see if that works.
Thank again!


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hang in there ChicagoRay! Keep reading around here and doing your best. It sounds like you have pretty good intuition eating a bland diet and taking some Pepto. I hope things start to feel better soon.


----------



## ChicagoRay (Apr 22, 2021)

PD85 said:


> Hang in there ChicagoRay! Keep reading around here and doing your best. It sounds like you have pretty good intuition eating a bland diet and taking some Pepto. I hope things start to feel better soon.


 Thank you for the support, much appreciated!
This ailment is devastating, it's sucking the life out of me.

I am actually happy that this pandemic is around, I don't feel guilty not going out on the weekends.
I now have an excuse to stay home.

I have friends that live two and a half hours away from me by train (I don't own a car), and I can't see them.
I can barley travel 15 minutes without having a panic attack.

I'm in purgatory!


----------



## WillsheMakeIt (Jul 8, 2018)

Chicago Ray - I have been the same for 4 or so years now - am 62. Still working and the anxiety of being in a meeting, or someone comes to my desk and I am backed in with no escape route to the bathroom - gave me huge panic while driving to work.

I had to fix the anxiety - as this often MAKES the bad thing happen.

Now I wear Depends when I go to work, drives with others, visit friends, take the bus etc.and pack a change of underclothes etc.

It gives me peace of mind, that IF something happens, at least I have time to sort it out - and likely no one will know.

The anxiety alone will trigger things to some degree - you have to find some measure of security, then a bit of peace will come.

S


----------



## ChicagoRay (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you for your response, what do you do for anxiety?
Anything over the counter that I can use?



WillsheMakeIt said:


> Chicago Ray - I have been the same for 4 or so years now - am 62. Still working and the anxiety of being in a meeting, or someone comes to my desk and I am backed in with no escape route to the bathroom - gave me huge panic while driving to work.
> 
> I had to fix the anxiety - as this often MAKES the bad thing happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

I hope the pep and probiotics works for you


----------



## ChicagoRay (Apr 22, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Maryg48 (Mar 20, 2021)

If you are having panic attacks, you may want to go see and a therapist if you can. I get them, too. I am on medication for major depression and I have IBS-A. The last few months have been hell for me, because my IBS-D has turned into IBS-A and it has made me very depressed. The medication and talking really helps. There are places that provide low cost or free counseling for those who are in need of help. You can also try mediation exercises and techniques to help you relax. Peppermint pills help me with digesting food. I think that some health food stores like Trader Joe's would probably have them, if not, you can order them from amazon. I got the Swanson brand and they are helping me. I was also told if you are too stressed, tired, scared to eat or not hungry, that you should have breakfast for dinner: A bowl of oat, corn or rice cereal with non dairy milk is safe and easy for those who have IBS. Be sure to drink plenty of water as well.

It sounds like that you are taking steps in trying to manage your ibs. I hope my suggestions can help you in the long run. Private message me, if you have questions.


----------



## Maryg48 (Mar 20, 2021)

There is Imodium for IBS-D out there. Some drug stores have them. There are also the generic brands (Walgreens has their store brand of this) I used them for a while and they helped me.


----------



## ChicagoRay (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you everyone for your support, I am listening to everything that you are saying and will take it all into consideration.
It's nice to know that I am not alone.
Thanks again


----------



## ksaulfam5 (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi ChicagoRay,

I am 24. When I was 11, I went on antibiotics for a week and a side effect was diarrhea. As a middle schooler I was extremely embarrassed to be in the bathroom for an entire class and/ or causing me to be late to class. I immediately became fixated and scared of having to go to the bathroom. This fear has lived with me for 13 years. It is the first thing I think of when I wake up and the last thing I think about when I fall asleep. I tried a lot of medications and non of them helped. I have finally accepted that my IBS-D is caused by anxiety. When I am home relaxing everything is normal 99% of the time. When I go out on a long run or hike I have problems since I am worrying about it. I have panic attacks time because I am worried about not being near a bathroom. I am primarily worried what other people think of me. I have finally started to go to a therapist and accept that I am who I am and not to worry about what others think of me. I am just starting to re-train my brain to not think about worrying about a bathroom all the time. I am optimistic that I can live a anxiety/ panic attack free life. I figured I would just share my story to maybe help you but also help myself by sharing this information. I wish you the best of luck and we are all here for you.


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

ksaulfam5 said:


> Hi ChicagoRay,
> 
> I am 24. When I was 11, I went on antibiotics for a week and a side effect was diarrhea. As a middle schooler I was extremely embarrassed to be in the bathroom for an entire class and/ or causing me to be late to class. I immediately became fixated and scared of having to go to the bathroom. This fear has lived with me for 13 years. It is the first thing I think of when I wake up and the last thing I think about when I fall asleep. I tried a lot of medications and non of them helped. I have finally accepted that my IBS-D is caused by anxiety. When I am home relaxing everything is normal 99% of the time. When I go out on a long run or hike I have problems since I am worrying about it. I have panic attacks time because I am worried about not being near a bathroom. I am primarily worried what other people think of me. I have finally started to go to a therapist and accept that I am who I am and not to worry about what others think of me. I am just starting to re-train my brain to not think about worrying about a bathroom all the time. I am optimistic that I can live a anxiety/ panic attack free life. I figured I would just share my story to maybe help you but also help myself by sharing this information. I wish you the best of luck and we are all here for you.


You've just described me, 25+ years ago









Keep on going, pal !!


----------



## ChicagoRay (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you everyone for your help, much appreciated!


----------



## Jesusheals21 (Jul 3, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

I would like to encourage everyone who is suffering from IBS. I trust and believe that there is a way that you don’t have to live a life defeated and a life in fear anymore. I am a IBS Survivor and I decided to accept what I have but I won’t let IBS ruin my life. I have IBS-D, I been diagnosed for a year now. My flare ups would get so bad that I couldn’t leave the house in the morning because I was constantly having diarrhea and the pain were horrible. I went to doctors and everything was normal. I began to do research on Microbiome. I realized that many of us with IBS have compromised digestive systems with bad bacteria which is why we have diarrhea or constipation, bloating and stomach pains because our digestive systems are inflamed with bad bacteria. We need to balance and restore the good bacteria back into our digestive systems. Doctors prescribe us to different medication like antispasmodic or antidepressants but that’s not placing back the good bacteria we need. I was on Lesvin SL for a year and that medication was making my IBS worse.

I am currently taking prebiotics, probiotics, fish oil and occasionally green tea. I also changed my eating habits so I cook more healthy foods and I avoid dairy, most cheeses except age cheeses, I avoid fast and processed food. No fried food, no added sugars. I don’t eat a high fiber diet. I also make sure I drink a lot of water and I am active at the gym. Once I began taking prebiotics and probiotics that’s when I notice normal bowl movements and symptompain free instantly.
Here is a list of what I am currently using:
Prebiotics:Culturelle IBS Complete Support 
Probiotics: Advanced Acidophilus Plus- 500 million microorganisms.
Fish oil: 1,000 mg
Most importantly I pray and believe Jesus is my ultimate healer. Stay encouraged everyone and if anyone needs additional help, prayer, encouragement or advice. I am always here.


----------

